# under 18 not allowed



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

:bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

awesome :clap:

just the wheels are a little too much bling for my taste :nervous:


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice!!!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Austrian GTR said:


> awesome :clap:
> 
> just the wheels are a little too much bling for my taste :nervous:


I think this particular GTR looks apart because of the bodycolour and the wheels . .which are by the way bloody expensive and high quality Rays.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Hmmmnnnn...yum


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Stunning!


----------



## rhds14 (Nov 16, 2005)

My eyes are blinded by the light! Love it.


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

love the car as always with a 34gtr but the wheels are a huge no no for me BLING is for chavs and wanabee gangsters lol , i preffer orignal style . but hey ho each to they're own


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

bigchris350 said:


> love the car as always with a 34gtr but the wheels are a huge no no for me BLING is for chavs and wanabee gangsters lol , i preffer orignal style . but hey ho each to they're own


Sorry....got to say I'm with you on this one mate.

I know it's a rare colour but it's BROWN for god's sake :chuckle:

Wheels are too blingy for my liking as well...are they 20's because they look HUUUUGE ?!?!


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

Gorgeous:bowdown1::bowdown1: + I dont normally like Bling wheels but I think that works with that colour ....spot on :bowdown1:


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

i hate the wheels more than cabbage but the colour of the car is simply stunning, it looks a bit like that colour that some of the r34 gtr engines are painted in the nur engines i think, like champagne!

kev


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Holy mothers, that colour is simply stunning, reserved on wheels though, i dont know whether i like them or not.


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Nice but in two minds about the wheels love the color of the car :thumbsup:


----------



## dave100 (Oct 23, 2006)

that colour looks great! wheels poop


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

I suspect the gtr is the limited 'M' spec and the colour is champaign.

I think this is a marmite situation.

Not into the bling anymore, probably something to do with my age.


----------



## dave100 (Oct 23, 2006)

Looks like the same colour although with advans - much better


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I don`t know why some peeps "hate" quality chrome wheels (talking about Rays for exemple and not 20" heavy US made bling bling) on GTRs . . . and in the same breath put some ugly, old, heavier bronze TE37s on the same car, just to let it look pseudo racing ??? . . 

The car above is a car to own and drive in a place like Miami Beach or down the Nappa Valley. . . and is not a car for the track or a car to let your self down in to street racing . . . . Put anything other then this quality chrome wheels and it looks ricer. These Rays looks anything other then cheap to me.

For my self who was loving white and black JDM TEs like wheels 12 years ago until today, as the style was so "racing-industry" . . . I find my self disliking this style more and more.

Maybe I get bored about the ever same looking cars: Hey I have a standard R34 with 18" bronze TE37s!! . . . wow you have to be a design genius!! . .:chuckle:


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

WOW! That is a nice car.

Anybody know the colour name / code? 

Thanks
Asim


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

gtrlux said:


> a car to own and drive in a place like Miami Beach


This car deserves to be driven somewhere way better than Miami Beach. It's a drivers car not some fat greasy, middle aged slob's pen¡s extension. Imagine the state of the **** that would be driving it, big collared open neck shirt, chest hair like a ****ing doormat, and to top it all off, a gold medallion. "Hey Guido, nice GTR.........shame about the wedding tackle" :chuckle: ps: the wheels are shit. :thumbsup:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Boosted said:


> This car deserves to be driven somewhere way better than Miami Beach. It's a drivers car not some fat greasy, middle aged slob's pen¡s extension. Imagine the state of the **** that would be driving it, big collared open neck shirt, chest hair like a ****ing doormat, and to top it all off, a gold medallion. "Hey Guido, nice GTR.........shame about the wedding tackle" :chuckle: ps: the wheels are shit. :thumbsup:


You sound like a 15year old boy! Now say driving with the car above through the Nappa valley and having a nice day out door, makes you a prick??
What the owners car deserves, is the owners choice, don`t you think?
And by the way, I like to do GTR touring here in japan and well, we don`t have Miami beach, but there are some really nice tropic spots in japan , with Palm tree alleys, Ocean, beaches and most of all "plain blue skies ". . . . . that moment your Mines 30000HP monster GTR is so awefull out of place.


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Looks like the M-Spec
A beautiful car but i do not like those wheels.


Terje.


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

Boosted said:


> This car deserves to be driven somewhere way better than Miami Beach. It's a drivers car not some fat greasy, middle aged slob's pen¡s extension. Imagine the state of the **** that would be driving it, big collared open neck shirt, chest hair like a ****ing doormat, and to top it all off, a gold medallion. "Hey Guido, nice GTR.........shame about the wedding tackle" :chuckle: ps: the wheels are shit. :thumbsup:


well thats charming so youre saying all gtr owners have small wedding tackle... I think not:chuckle:lol as for the look you either want a show car or a go car and this is more show and the wheels and colour look the cats conkers.
Gets my vote:bowdown1:


----------



## archaeic_bloke (Apr 22, 2008)

i like those wheels, gonna hafta agree that those wheels completely suit the style of that particular car.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

DazGTR said:


> well thats charming so youre saying all gtr owners have small wedding tackle... I think not:chuckle:lol as for the look you either want a show car or a go car and this is more show and the wheels and colour look the cats conkers.
> Gets my vote:bowdown1:


You are right mate, but in contradiction there. The car above is far from being a showcar. Looking at those breaks, I assume it won`t just have 300Hp stock. For the suspension same, I don`t think it has gas suspension either . . . .

If somenbody here states the GTRs are track only cars and have to be driven so, have to be nuts . . . . the car above is about as good as the old R34 GTR can be, GTRs are touring cars for mountain roads first . .the howl high power tuning potential and track scene, are just a by product!


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> You are right mate, but in contradiction there. The car above is far from being a showcar. Looking at those breaks, I assume it won`t just have 300Hp stock. For the suspension same, I don`t think it has gas suspension either . . . .
> 
> If somenbody here states the GTRs are track only cars and have to be driven so, have to be nuts . . . . the car above is about as good as the old R34 GTR can be, GTRs are touring cars for mountain roads first . .the howl high power tuning potential and track scene, are just a by product!


Or maybe he just added big brakes so the standard ones didn't look like bottle caps ? It happens...

I don't understand why you have such a problem with people not agreeing with your opinion Lux, would be a boring world if we all liked the same thing.

P.s. You're wrong by the way, you can go for a cruise in a stripped out, powerful GTR...I used to enjoy the occasional chilled out road trip in mine, albeit with ear defenders on 

P.p.s. It's bloody BROWN ffs, what's the matter with you lot :chuckle:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Snowfiend said:


> Or maybe he just added big brakes so the standard ones didn't look like bottle caps ? It happens...
> 
> I don't understand why you have such a problem with people not agreeing with your opinion Lux, would be a boring world if we all liked the same thing.
> 
> ...


Bashing a car is about being obstinated blunt arrogant, especially if it looks the way it does here . . . and by the way you need to go and make a colour perception test on your eyes mate.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> Bashing a car is about being obstinated blunt arrogant, especially if it looks the way it does here . . .


Are you saying then that you're *obstinated, blunt and arrogant* then because you've slagged off cars on here before 

As I said, it'd be a boring world if we all liked the same thing and I'm not "bashing it", I just said I didn't like it.



> and by the way you need to go and make a colour perception test on your eyes mate.


LOL...no it's bloody BROWN...suppose you'd like a nice tan leather interior, a panama and some driving gloves to go with it ? Go and buy a Jag instead 

I know it's a rare Nur colour, but that doesn't make it nice...I'd rather have a white or black one PERSONALLY.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Snowfiend said:


> Are you saying then that you're *obstinated, blunt and arrogant* then because you've slagged off cars on here before
> 
> As I said, it'd be a boring world if we all liked the same thing and I'm not "bashing it", I just said I didn't like it.


I was not talking about you mate, but boostie.

and comon, I had been advocating everyones input on this forum since years and you will probably find, that when every ape bashed somebodies car, I was actually giving my few words of respect to it. 

All I was hoping here, is some peeps liking clean, stunning cars , the way the JDM scene in the US does it. . . . I see enough racing track junk here in japan.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

GTRlux, if you ever want to get rid of your TE37s, I'll take them off your hands!!

Seriously, imho, a nice GTR34 ruined by those wheels (I have white advans!!!). I like the brown colour though!

Cheers,


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

I quite like the brown colour  but the wheels look like they've been pressed out of a sheet of chrome, and no-one's removed the flashing... :chuckle:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

markM3 said:


> GTRlux, if you ever want to get rid of your TE37s, I'll take them off your hands!!
> 
> Seriously, imho, a nice GTR34 ruined by those wheels (I have white advans!!!). I like the brown colour though!
> 
> Cheers,


Ditto . . . exactly this mentality is what I dislike on this borad . . .

1) It`s not you car
2) The owner can do with it what he wants
3) Wow you have white advans . . . nice wheels . . but exactly 3567,4 people on this board have the same . .so original. Even not need to post pics of your car, as the web is full same looking cars.
4) If you like TE37s, I get them for 2cent on any old crappy used sports here in japan.


On the other side don`t get me wrong, I love TE37s and advans in white, stunning wheels . . . but I can switch my taste and likes and acknowledge when something looks stunning or different.>>>>>NEW!!


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

So are you telling me if we search your previous posts we won't find a single one where you've slagged off a car? Even without doing that I can remember a few pics of car's you've posted up saying how horrible it was  (admittedly they were sheds but I'm being pedantic, LOL)

You need to relax a bit more...personally, I gave up caring what other people thought of my tastes a long time ago.

Turn around, look on the floor and pick it up


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I hate you all, . . . bunch of ****ers:chuckle:

Just like that car and say its the gods balls of fire . . FFS

. . . . and another thread down the pits of demomedias servers .


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> I hate you all, . . . bunch of ****ers:chuckle:
> 
> Just like that car and say its the gods balls of fire . . FFS
> 
> . . . . and another thread down the pits of demomedias servers .



LOL...good $hit Chris :chuckle:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

LUX, if you want to go cruising, try Hampstead Heath :thumbsup:


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

The yanks do keep their weekend/show cars so very clean though dont they, thats part of the appeal.......the car is so damn clean. Although I do think those wheels suit probably only that GTR.......Matt black 5 spoke (perhaps nismo's) would work a treat imho!


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Double post........see below.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh, and sorry for having an opinion that differs from your own, please forgive my rudeness. I had no idea that I was supposed to agree with you and say "What an awesome car you've found for us". I'd rather have Snowfiend's car over that car anyday. That R34 looks like it just climbed out of the abortion bucket. uke:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

DazGTR said:


> well thats charming so youre saying all gtr owners have small wedding tackle


 No mate, far from it. I was referring to the type of creature that inhabits Miami Beach............Medallion Man. But that point was obviously lost on 'Mr Sense of Humour 2010'. :chuckle:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Snowfiend said:


> You're wrong by the way, you can go for a cruise in a stripped out, powerful GTR...I used to enjoy the occasional chilled out road trip in mine, albeit with ear defenders on


Is it seriously that noisy?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Pah, men of no taste. I'd have that car in an instant.:chuckle: In fact I very nearly bought an M-Spec Nur in that exact colour a couple years back!

And if anyone says 'yeah but you drive a yellow GTR' you will get a slap.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Your yellow 34 is nice though. I think I saw it for sale before you bought it, either in Scotland or up north I think it was. Same place had some nice Diablos too, iirc.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Boosted said:


> Is it seriously that noisy?


Peltor ear defenders...pure awesome-ness :bowdown1:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Snowfiend said:


> Peltor ear defenders...pure awesome-ness :bowdown1:


ROFLMFAO


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

You do get some funny looks wearing aircraft landing crew spec cans when you pull alongside an old couple in their Honda and give them a big grin and the thumbs up :thumbsup:

P.s. Toni your R34 rocks. Pity you have those 'boring' TE37's though


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Chris...seriously, I typed "Miami Look" into google and this was the first image that came up, no word of a lie :










PMSL :chuckle:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Bah, leave my TE37s alone. They are black at least...

Yeah was up north it was for sale, Scotland way. Drove it home.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Perhaps now LUX will understand what I meant. Oh wait a minute, maybe he got so defensive because that IS him? :chuckle:


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

hmm yum!


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

I am usually totally against chrome wheels BUT this works very well on this car in my opinion - Chuffy on material


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

If the centre of the wheels were anthricite it would transform the whole look i think, nothing wrong with chrome/pollished rim imo just abit to in you face atmo. Seriously clean car tho credit where its due.


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Snowfiend said:


> Peltor ear defenders...pure awesome-ness :bowdown1:


I worked on that video! (useless piece of info for the day)!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

that picture is accurate of the drag-r, what was it again giles on idle,103db?


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

106db mate


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Snowfiend said:


> 106db mate


FFS :chuckle:


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Not feeling that in the slightest.

Its champagne, which over here smacks of mid 80's montego's and maestro's

The wheels might well be Rays originals, but Im afraid they are one of their weaker designs, and they have quite a few of them - unlike you Lux Im not purely interested in the badge, I actually take an interested in the way they look - and unfortunatley this design was copied a long time ago by one of the very cheap brands like Innovate or something, not even Rota !! So would just look like a 20year old had got a big loan, bought a car he could barely afford and went to halfords with the pennies that were left and bought the biggest tackiest shyte he could lay his hands on !!

I dont think z-tune arches look right just on their own, in fact Im not that convinced with them at all if im honest, but it doesnt even have the front bumper to go with it.

I'd take Gio's car over this any day of the week - it may be bayside, on TE's and have that classic Wangan look, but thats the whole point - its classic, correct and fit for purpose !! This is just a dogs dinner made by a man with no taste - a bit like you I guess !!   

J.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

^^^^ When I read a Bladerider post it often makes me lmfao, and the post above is no different. :chuckle:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Boosted said:


> Perhaps now LUX will understand what I meant. Oh wait a minute, maybe he got so defensive because that IS him? :chuckle:


I bet if you post a pic of you against this bloke, you might just be different , without looking better . .lol:chuckle:

Funny thing apart, I typed Miami because I was to lazy to type SanDiego or SanFrancisco , as these are longer names . . .:chuckle:
But if somebody has done a GTR touring in to north italy, Piedmont region . . . will understand what I mean with cruising in that GTR through Nappa in the states. . . . it`s more about driving in style then with loads of power under hood and an exhaust that let`s you barly understand your own words inside the car . . . . .

Small blokes with Miami looks, drinking cheap champagne outside London clubs and driving green beetles are the ones you mean . .boost!:nervous:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

bladerider said:


> Not feeling that in the slightest.
> 
> Its champagne, which over here smacks of mid 80's montego's and maestro's
> The wheels might well be Rays originals, but Im afraid they are one of their weaker designs, and they have quite a few of them - unlike you Lux Im not purely interested in the badge, I actually take an interested in the way they look - and unfortunatley this design was copied a long time ago by one of the very cheap brands like Innovate or something, not even Rota !! So would just look like a 20year old had got a big loan, bought a car he could barely afford and went to halfords with the pennies that were left and bought the biggest tackiest shyte he could lay his hands on !!
> ...


Blady, do we really have to read your memoires about what you think about the universe . . . . Gios car is great because he throwed the right amount of money in it and let somebody else do the job. It`s a great performance car and his new colour is the nuts . . . . but for the showcar guys like me, it`s a bit softie on the design side . . . also is TopSecret abit on the tastless side when it comes to showcars (at least Gios car was done right).
When you , boostie, Snowie and Mickey will understand that not everyone on this planet will own a GTR for performance purposes . . . you will see that the car above is the nuts! For the simple reason as the owner didn`t care about yours truly, great masters of the performance car world.

I live in japan and sell, drive performance cars everyday . . . many guys here in the scene have cars that will rival Gios car dramaticly, but nearly everyone can`t find out the difference between the colours, red and blue!
It`s all about ***** problems and boy dreams, owning the fastest car on the street, as if the 99.9999 other drivers would care of your GTR has 10Hp or 2000HP. . . . most of these owners never drive them on a track, obviously as they not piss money and if they do and try to get the track lap record (they won`t get anyway), all they will be driving home is a half working, boring track car with melt tires, bent Turbo blades and an oil viscosity comparable to sand of Sahara.

And that`s exactly the point here . . . the Nismo, GTR, GT500 style is for the avarage peeps who don`t know anything about design, art, Picasso, branding, and the god Ahmed Rebarsin (Saddams privat painter).

The owner of the car above knows who Saddams painter was (now dead, rolled over by a Yank tank . .****ers) . . that`s why the owner has also choosen these brilliant Rays and didn`t care about old pappy bladdys christmas stories about evil japs copying Rota wheels, because they want their cigarres to be as big as Clinton`s.

This is all very complicated and if we can keep this thread alive for a few days more . . . better will it be for the health of us all . . especially you Bladdy, who has been absent recently, neverless , thank god, to come back with illuminating insights of your truly infinit knowledge.

*Now buy those wheels and shut the **** up . . .bastards!!!*


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

gtrlux said:


> :bowdown1::bowdown1:


The color is "Silica Breathe" code is EY0. Nice looking ride, BLING and all.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

gtrlux said:


> For a man who types more shyte than you can shake a stick at I get surprisingly flustered when people disagree with my myopic ramblings and become even less intelligible than usual


Would you like to try that again old chap,

All I could read was steam and red faced keyboard bashing !!

  

Love n hugs to all you "showcar" boys - go buy an escalade and hop some tunez like a good little wannabe gangsta !!

Dont forget your bandana on the way out homez  

J.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

bladerider said:


> Would you like to try that again old chap,
> 
> All I could read was steam and red faced keyboard bashing !!
> 
> ...


Ohhh Bladdy you are soo wrong with your perception . . . when you have time someday, lets meet in California and have a tour in that GTR to the Napa wine cellars.
It' doesn't need to be the homez that come with us.:chuckle:


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Bugger me !!

First sensible thing you've said..........ever !!

Possibly   

J.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

gtrlux said:


> I bet if you post a pic of you against this bloke, you might just be different , without looking better . .lol:chuckle:


Decency AND common sense would prevent me from letting anybody take a pic of me if I looked like Mr Miami. I
never wore clothes like that in the 80's, let alone now. I was never a fan of the Don Johnson look, it's as fake as that 'pretend' Ferrari Daytona they used in Miami Vice. I bet that Medallion Man look is all the rage in Luxembourg though.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

bladerider said:


> Bugger me !!


That probably isn't the wisest thing to say to someone that enjoys cruising! :chuckle:


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

^^ :chuckle: ^^


----------



## dpm (Apr 10, 2009)

i like it!

btw i don't have bronze te37. i have bronze ce28 :chuckle:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Boosted said:


> Decency AND common sense would prevent me from letting anybody take a pic of me if I looked like Mr Miami. I
> never wore clothes like that in the 80's, let alone now. I was never a fan of the Don Johnson look, it's as fake as that 'pretend' Ferrari Daytona they used in Miami Vice. I bet that Medallion Man look is all the rage in Luxembourg though.


Nahh Luxembourg men back in the 80. still looked like the 70. (Abba style . .lol)

I am not that old to have weared the Miami Vice look in the 80. thought, but I liked Don Johnson . . . thought prefered the sneaker looks of Micheal J.Fox. (god pless him).:wavey:


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Boosted said:


> This car deserves to be driven somewhere way better than Miami Beach. It's a drivers car not some fat greasy, middle aged slob's pen¡s extension. Imagine the state of the **** that would be driving it, big collared open neck shirt, chest hair like a ****ing doormat, and to top it all off, a gold medallion. "Hey Guido, nice GTR.........shame about the wedding tackle" :chuckle: ps: the wheels are shit. :thumbsup:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

dpm said:


> i like it!
> 
> btw i don't have bronze te37. i have bronze ce28 :chuckle:


Bronze CE28's FTW


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

gtrlux said:


> Nahh Luxembourg men back in the 80. still looked like the 70. (Abba style . .lol)
> 
> I am not that old to have weared the Miami Vice look in the 80. thought, but I liked Don Johnson . . . thought prefered the sneaker looks of Micheal J.Fox. (god pless him).:wavey:


AAARRRGGGHHHH, the hi-top sneakers and spray-on jeans.......awesome, dude, most excellent :chuckle:


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

> Originally Posted by Boosted View Post
> This car deserves to be driven somewhere way better than Miami Beach. It's a drivers car not some fat greasy, middle aged slob's pen¡s extension. Imagine the state of the **** that would be driving it, big collared open neck shirt, chest hair like a ****ing doormat, and to top it all off, a gold medallion. "Hey Guido, nice GTR.........shame about the wedding tackle" ps: the wheels are shit.
> 
> 
> ...



Just had to say, lve read the post again in the past half an hour and its cracked me up so much, l almost pissed myself...... but l have to agree with you 'BOOSTED', l was being a bit conservative before..... the wheels are ****ing SHIT,


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Boosted said:


> AAARRRGGGHHHH, the hi-top sneakers and spray-on jeans.......awesome, dude, most excellent :chuckle:


]

The best thing is that we tried to jump with our skateboards (without wheels) from a high wall, in order to see if we can fly on them like Fox did . . . . it was all a great lie!!!!! . . . . neverless the hi-top sneakers catches us up on the ground for a soft landing.

After that I bought Nike Air Max . . and could actually jump 2meters, if I remember well . .lol:bowdown1:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

nozza1 said:


> Just had to say, lve read the post again in the past half an hour and its cracked me up so much, l almost pissed myself...... but l have to agree with you 'BOOSTED', l was being a bit conservative before..... the wheels are ****ing SHIT,


This is strange, I thought you would like the miami vice style . . as you have a leopard painted engine in your avatar . . :chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

opcorn:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

gtrlux said:


> This is strange, I thought you would like the miami vice style . . as you have a leopard painted engine in your avatar . . :chuckle::chuckle:


You should see his bedroom!! Not that I've seen it, mind. :chuckle:


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

ever thread on here about preference turns into 'banter' ..... love it:chuckle:


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

gtrlux said:


> This is strange, I thought you would like the miami vice style . . as you have a leopard painted engine in your avatar . . :chuckle::chuckle:


I liked the miami vice series, l wasnt into the fashion. 

As for the avator, was bored while my engine was being put together, so knocked something up a bit different. It is in no way a hint to my personality behind closed doors.......cross my heart and hope.....:nervous::nervous:

Dont get me wrong gtrlux, about 10 years ago l would have been all for it.....you know how it goes,...hanging out with the wrong crowd, you feel invincible, nobody understands you, you listen to certain music, which lyrics seem to be a paralell to your life.
So tinted windows, VW golf dropped to the floor euro style and *chrome wheels* would'nt be out of place.... ...but then l got a *JOB* realised l had to pay council tax for the house my parents had already payed for, basically reality struck.

Now, l find chrome wheels sickly, typical, chavy.


----------



## RBDRIFTR (Aug 23, 2007)

Agree


----------



## Mick-skyline (May 1, 2009)

very interesting, anyone wana photoshop that colour onto an R33??


----------



## Seminole81 (Aug 2, 2009)

WOW! That is amazing *is speechless*


----------

